# Neues NeverSettle Bundle?



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

Im Internet gibt es ja zahlreiche Gerüchte und Bilder, dass es bald ein neues NeverSettle Bundle gibt und zwar mit Tomb Raider, Battlefield 4, Watch Dogs,... Ist an diesen "Gerüchten" etwas dran? Und wenn ja, gibt es eigentlich bald auch NeverSettle Bundles für die neuen AMD Grakas (r9 280x,...)?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Oktober 2013)

Das eins kommt, steht fest wie das Amen in der Kirche. Das BF4 mit von der Partie sein wird, eigentlich auch. Welche Grafikkarten das kriegen, ist jedoch noch ungewiß, genauso wie die zusätzlichen Titel. Bisher war irgendwie nur die Rede R280X, aber an anderer Stelle wurde auch erwähnt das es für alle kommen wird. 
Du kannst dir auf jeden Fall dieses limitierte Set mit BF4 irgendwann vorbestellen ^^ zusammen mit der R290X.


----------



## Patrin (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe ja, dass auch mal RTS Titel den Weg in die Spielebundles schaffen. Klar, mit den Shootern kann man die Grafikleistung der Katen besser bewerben, aber ich fände es dennoch interessant, wenn auch andere Genres mal vertreten wären.


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht kommt ja nächstes Jahr eins mit dem neuen Dragon Age oder mit Wild Hunt.


----------

